# platy question



## wishiwasafish (Apr 13, 2011)

i have 4 platies in a tank with 2 swordtails and 4 otos. 1 male platy and 1 male swordtail. the male platy is a red mickey mouse and there is a red wag tail female that he will not leave alone. he is constantly right behind her and follows her everywhere she goes. he's not nipping or anything like that but the female doesn't seem to like this very much at all.
i am just curious is he just waiting trying to mate with her or do platy males become protective of a certain female they take a liking to? i don't sense it as agression or anything but am just curious if anyone else has experienced this and has any advice. thanks.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I have one male who does this. He's picked out one female as his favorite and he won't leave her alone. Just won't take no for an answer. 

He is trying to mate with her, which is dandy... but he could very well drive her to stress induced illness. How large is the tank? Maybe you could try adding a couple more females. If that isn't doable, or if that doesn't work, try seperating him?


----------



## wishiwasafish (Apr 13, 2011)

thats what i expected was goin on. it's a 10 gallon aquarium that has good hiding spots but he won't even give her a chance to hide. he is constantly right by her side or right behind her. she moves,,he moves. yea thats why i'm concerned because i don't want him to run her thin or sick. i have 3 female platies to the 1 male platy, i could possibly add one or two more but that would be pushing the limit. i might just possibly put the female in the hospital for a few days and then try putting her back in and see if the male has lost the obsession.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooh yeah I wouldn't add any more fish! I haven't tried seperating my stalking male yet, so you'll have to let me know how that works out!


----------

